# Looking for reviews for my digital backdrops



## argus456 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello, i'm not quite sure if this is the right forum to ask my question, but here goes nothing 

I've made a site selling digital backdrops (just click on the link to have a look: http://backdropheaven.com) however it's a very, very, very new site (still working on improving it) and as such is not very well known.. (lousy google ranking and so on) I want to change this by offering a free download of my products if people want to make a review about my digital backdrops on their site(s). Nothing to fancy, just an honest opinion about the backdrops and a link back.

So in short.. i'm looking for people who have their own website & would like to post a review/general information about my product. Obviously you will get a free download since it's rather hard to review something you haven't seen  If someone is interested, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Stegner (Jul 12, 2010)

First off.... I don't think it's smart to have your first post as an advertisement. Just a warning, when people see that you only have one post and you're asking them to buy something (which I'm sure is your true goal with this post) they won't even take the time to do what I'm doing.... complaining about it.

I've seen lots of photogs use these digital backdrops..... maybe if I  were actually in the "business" I'd see the purpose, but as a serious  amateur I just don't get it. I don't think I'd ever use one of these.  Maybe.... just maybe I'd use something like this as a Keynote  background, but even then, I'd just soon create my own.


----------



## argus456 (Jul 12, 2010)

Chris Stegner said:


> First off.... I don't think it's smart to have your first post as an advertisement. Just a warning, when people see that you only have one post and you're asking them to buy something (which I'm sure is your true goal with this post) they won't even take the time to do what I'm doing.... complaining about it.
> 
> I've seen lots of photogs use these digital backdrops..... maybe if I were actually in the "business" I'd see the purpose, but as a serious amateur I just don't get it. I don't think I'd ever use one of these. Maybe.... just maybe I'd use something like this as a Keynote background, but even then, I'd just soon create my own.


 
Oh ok, i see your point & dont want to make my post sound as an advertisement  My apologies if it looks like one! I just dont know how to phrase it otherwise.. 

I have removed the link to my website so as to make clear this is not an advertisement. I just thought it might be usefull for people to have a look before answering.. People who are willing to post a review on their website (your honest opinion! I dont want something biased!) can still contact me. You will receive a download link for 3500 backdrops & please provide me with your website address. 

If you are wondering who I am, since these really are my first posts on this forum.. i'm also heavily active on sites such as Shutterstock and the likes with a 20.000+ portfolio (wont post the link, since i'm not sure if i'm allowed.. unless someone requests it)


----------



## KmH (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a Buy/Sell forum section.

*Buy and Sell* 
Consider this the TPF Classifieds! Looking to buy or sell photographic equipment? Read the disclaimer before you post here!

Plus TPF also has:

*Supporting Vendors* The Supporting Vendors in this section have made a commitment to the community and help support this website. Please consider using a Supporting Vendor for your future purchases and support the vendors who support you. *For information on becoming a Supporting Vendor, please send an email to DougS@ForumFoundry.com*


----------

